# How to defrost 2.62lbs Corned Beef with juices flat cut Brisket



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

I had it in the freezer and took it out this morning around 10am, it is currently 1:00pm so it's been sitting in it's closed package on the counter in a bowl without water, should I add cold water to the bowl? And is it possible for it to be safely thawed by let's say 3:00pm? Because I want to cook this tonight. I figured it wouldn't need much to defrost since it's only 2.62lbs

Also, this is my first time making brisket.. I plan on cooking it in the oven, anyone want to share a simple recipe to make this in the oven,please?

thank you so much in advance!


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Update: I decided to leave it in the fridge to defrost properly and make it tomorrow..
Any recipes to make a 2.62 Brisket for a first timer
and do you think it would be better to make it in the oven or crock pot slow cooked?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Thaw in fridge. Use the crock pot or stovetop, defiantly not the oven. This is a tought piece of meat and does well with slow moist heat.


----------



## anniecooks (May 6, 2015)

Thank you Chefbuba! Will make it tomorrow in the crock pot


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Add a bit more pickling spice and a bottle of Guinness beer with the water and your cb will be happy.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Never thaw out at room temp its dangerous. Plan ahead. Do not cook in oven unless you want shoeleather . Follow what Chef Bubba says.


----------

